# Diagrama de Cargador Batería de auto marca Dolar modelo At10



## Chucky2012 (Abr 23, 2020)

Buenas tardes, tengo el cargador de baterías de auto del asunto que no funciona y quiero repararlo. La plaqueta tiene 3 integrados que tienen sus códigos limados. Les pido si alguien tendría el diagrama del circuito o en su defecto el código de los tres integrados. Gracias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2020)

Que hace y que no hace , algo mas de información ?


----------



## Chucky2012 (Abr 24, 2020)

Buenas noches, gracias por su respuesta. Lo quise utilizar dado que por la cuarentena me quedé sin batería, pero no carga. 
Medí la salida y efectivamente no hay tensión en la salida. Así que lo desarmé, probé si en el secundario del transformador y había tensión unos 16volt. Luego seguí por la plaqueta pero me dí con el tema que tiene tres integrados con los códigos limados. Daría la sensación que el de 6 pines (el que en la foto salió tapado por mi dedo) que podría ser un optoacoplador. Hasta ahí llegué. Gracias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

No prende ningún led ?

Mediste ese transistor, o regulador, o triac, o lo que sea que está en el disipador ?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 25, 2020)

Revisa los contactos de los preset por que se ven todos oxidados y lo mas probable es que estén cortados. 

Eso se mojo o estuvo en un ambiente muy húmedo y cuando es así puede tener falsos contactos en cualquier elemento de ese tipo o terminales, etc..


----------



## Chucky2012 (Abr 25, 2020)

Buenas noches, gracias por el comentario. Sí es uno de los problemas que tiene, estuvo en un lugar que se mojó. Los preset están mal, incluso no se pueden medir los valores. Eso sumado a los integrados. Una opción que pensé si no puedo conseguir el diagrama, es aprovechar el trafo y cambiar la placa por alguna de otro circuito. Gracias y saludos


DOSMETROS dijo:


> No prende ningún led ?
> 
> Mediste ese transistor, o regulador, o triac, o lo que sea que está en el disipador ?


Buenas noches, es un Triac, lo medí esta ok. Gracias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2020)

Los presets tienen su valor impreso ! . . .  No los mezcles al sacarlos


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 26, 2020)

Dudo que se consiga el esquemático por lo que yo me pondría con lápiz y papel(soy antiguo, sí) y sacaría el esquema para poder analizarlo.

Los preset se aíslan en los ojalillos metálicos donde están colocados los terminales de las conexiones y por el precio lo mejor es sustituirlos, en el cuerpo sabe estar el valor y si no, mides entre los extremos de la propia pista de carbón, cerca de donde están los terminales y te darás cuenta del valor que son ya que los valores son estándar.

Los IC que no sabe que son los dibujas como un rectángulo con sus correspondiente pines de salida en donde están y después le pondrás la identificación.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Abr 26, 2020)

Hola, los integrados pueden ser cuádruples operacionales usados como comparadores (ya tuve alguno así, pero no ese).
Fijate que entre las patas 4 y 11 tengas tensión, y en el opto debería haber tensión en las patas que le corresponden al led.


----------



## Chucky2012 (Abr 27, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Hola, los integrados pueden ser cuádruples operacionales usados como comparadores (ya tuve alguno así, pero no ese).
> Fijate que entre las patas 4 y 11 tengas tensión, y en el opto debería haber tensión en las patas que le corresponden al led.



Gracias por responder, me comentaron que solían usar Lm339. Voy a seguir analizando y veré si hace falta reemplazarlor. El Opto en princiío no funciona. Tendré que reemplazarlo.




ricbevi dijo:


> Dudo que se consiga el esquemático por lo que yo me pondría con lápiz y papel(soy antiguo, sí) y sacaría el esquema para poder analizarlo.
> 
> Los preset se aíslan en los ojalillos metálicos donde están colocados los terminales de las conexiones y por el precio lo mejor es sustituirlos, en el cuerpo sabe estar el valor y si no, mides entre los extremos de la propia pista de carbón, cerca de donde están los terminales y te darás cuenta del valor que son ya que los valores son estándar.
> 
> Los IC que no sabe que son los dibujas como un rectángulo con sus correspondiente pines de salida en donde están y después le pondrás la identificación.



Gracias por responder, sí estoy levantando el circuito para ver si llego a algo. Los Preset no tienen el valor, están tan oxidados que no se ve nada. Quite uno de ellos, y medi luego de limpiar un poco y da la impresión de ser un preset de 5K.

Trataré de avanzar y comento.

Gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2020)

Los presets medí desde la pista de carbón pegadito al remache , y del otro lado igual


----------



## Chucky2012 (May 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los presets medí desde la pista de carbón pegadito al remache , y del otro lado igual
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 189719


Gracias por responder. Lo medi de ese modo. Parece que son de 5K


----------



## emilio177 (May 14, 2020)

Chucky2012 dijo:


> Gracias por responder. Lo medi de ese modo. Parece que son de 5K




saca el esqyematico... primero dibuja a donde va alimentacion y gnd  segun eso se puede determinar el numero de ic


----------

